# DVD Favorites- Any on Amazon?



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey folks! I don't know if there is a thread for everyone's favorite training DVDs, but I'd love to know if you have any recommendations, especially for ones that can be found on Amazon. 

When it comes to training, I'm a big fan of Patricia McConnell, and I'm looking for anything that has...
* Segments of training tips
* Beginner and intermediate work
* Canine behaviorism
* General body language observations

I work at a kennel part-time and go the the dog park a lot, so I'd like to learn more about group interactions. Individual training exercises are always good- I read a ridiculous amount but am a highly visual learner so some DVDs would be great.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos

Have you seen this? You can rent training DVDs. They carry Patricia McConnell.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

I was checking that out earlier- great stuff! I'll be looking into that as well, but I do prefer to own as well.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You may also want to check out this site then. If you sign up for emails, they offer discounts occasionally. I got all my Patricia McConnell DVDs for half off just before Christmas.

Tawzer Dog Training Videos on DVD - Books and Videos on Dog Training, Behavior, Health

Their special right now is 25% off Terry Ryan DVDs with code TR25. 

Renting them first is a great way to decide if they are worth the money since a lot of them are expensive.


----------

